# My latest "waste" pen



## Broertie (May 2, 2018)

Hello to you all!

Production is going slow, but steady..... This time I glued some waste pieces together and for some silly reason I drilled the glued piece diagonally. The result is pretty nice, I think. I used a Sierra pen kit and finished it with 4 layers of CA glue.
For more pens you can visit my website as shown in my signature....


----------



## Charlie_W (May 2, 2018)

It stayed together and it works!
You may be able to glue the remaining pieces together and  get a short blank diagonally the other way.


----------



## magpens (May 2, 2018)

Hey ... are you trying to say that you did not do that deliberately ? :biggrin:

I like the result and might just try it myself !


----------



## OZturner (May 3, 2018)

Excellent Pen Renger,
Beautiful Segmented Blank,
That is "Thinking Outside The Square" Great Concept.
Congratulations,
Brian.


----------

